# RCI membership renewal



## GregT (Jul 13, 2022)

Good morning All,

I have to pay for my RCI membership because my ownership predates the 2008 change (or whenever it was).   I know that sometimes there are codes or promotions where you pay for X years and you get Y years of ownership.

Does anyone know if there is such a promotion now?  Do TUGgers think that RCI is "worth it"?    I used to use for bulk banks but I don't really do that anymore.   I can see doing TradeWinds exchanges, which is probably the only reason to renew at this point, but even that is a justification.

Please advise and thank you!


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2022)

GregT said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> I have to pay for my RCI membership because my ownership predates the 2008 change (or whenever it was).   I know that sometimes there are codes or promotions where you pay for X years and you get Y years of ownership.
> 
> ...


RCI is ok but II is better imo. Regarding Tradewinds, you can access those weeks via the HGVC portal. I usually see a lot of weeks using points, but I see a few weeks available for rental ~ $300-$400 per week. I dropped my RCI membership and just use the HGVC portal to see inventory.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jul 13, 2022)

Are there any deals/discounts/codes for Worldmark owners who want to sign up for RCI?


----------



## silentg (Jul 13, 2022)

I’m contemplating my RCI membership it’s expiring in January 2023. I might just use my weeks, as I like where they are and enjoy going.


----------



## tony_i (Jul 16, 2022)

Last year worldmark was offering 2 years for the price of 1 under the old website. Not sure on the new one, but might be worth a call and ask RCI if it is still available.  Could have been code: WMRCIOFFER.   I got the offer, and I usually pull less inventory than my non WM RCI accounts. I find it good for the very expensive studios and hotel units, like in NYC, but again, does not pull all the available inventory.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 16, 2022)

I just joined II with my WorldMark account.  I am hoping for some good exchanges.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jul 19, 2022)

tony_i said:


> Last year worldmark was offering 2 years for the price of 1 under the old website. Not sure on the new one, but might be worth a call and ask RCI if it is still available.  Could have been code: WMRCIOFFER.   I got the offer, and I usually pull less inventory than my non WM RCI accounts. I find it good for the very expensive studios and hotel units, like in NYC, but again, does not pull all the available inventory.


Thanks. The offer on the new WM website with that discount code is $99 for one year/$179 for two years. Is that really a discount?  That seems to be the going rate on RCI.com from what I can tell.


----------



## tony_i (Jul 19, 2022)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> Thanks. The offer on the new WM website with that discount code is $99 for one year/$179 for two years. Is that really a discount? That seems to be the going rate on RCI.com from what I can tell.



No, that is not the discount. it was 2 years for $99. That is why I suggested you call RCI and see if they can give you that offers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jul 19, 2022)

tony_i said:


> No, that is not the discount. it was 2 years for $99. That is why I suggested you call RCI and see if they can give you that offers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you call RCI and let me know?


----------

